# TRAINS,,,Donny has been work'in on his railroad all,,,,



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a chance to run up to Don's house today . And yes he made me work, I was down on my knees begging for even a simple hot dog to keep me going. 









My NTCX geeps arrived for a visit. 










Hes using the ladder method and it seems to be the best answer for his situation. 


He has nice sweaping curves and will have passing sidings and a spur heading to the indoor yards. 
A must see if your going through town.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Marty. Donny sure is expanding the layout. It looks great. The ladder system is a super answer for the winter frost heave situation. 
Fabulous, Donny.....


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Don and Marty 

Looking Good. Nice big gentle curves and smooth trasitions. Should provide good running. 

Stan 

I seem to remember an old post where someone in Canada tried the post and ladder method, but the frost is deep enough there that it still heaved out of the ground, with disasterous results. So you have to be sure to get your posts far enough in the ground. It might be easier to build some kind of floating system that has some built in ajustment come spring. 

Terl


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Don. I wish I had did the ladder system when I went threw the fence to the side yard.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, 
HOw deep did you put the poles in? You use the drill? Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Terl on 05/05/2008 7:17 AM

I seem to remember an old post where someone in Canada tried the post and ladder method, but the frost is deep enough there that it still heaved out of the ground, with disasterous results. Terl




If I recall correctly it was Mark Horsetead from up north of Toronto? He was building a decked system and while he places 4x4 posts in the ground they were not deep enough nor anchored in any way. Because it was a decked over system it was difficult to fix. 

I've not heard from him in over a year now. I know he was involved in Canada's military as a pilot and I hope his military travels have not be detrimental to his helth and railroading? 

Chas


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! Next time your in Denver let me know I'll get some work lined up for you  

I see the PVC pipe for height and side-to-side leveling, what type of board is being used under the track?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

I drill a hole 20" deep then get the length of pipe, add 3-4". Then I drive it into the ground till I'm at the right height, level and back fill and pack the dirt, a little at a time. The roadbed is 1x2" Never rot from Home Depot and Menard's. Been very happy with the way it works out. Easy to bend, and just screws 
together, or you can glue it with pipe glue.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Marty 
can you please post a link to the building of your geep 
Matt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, indeed!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 
I could not find it. so I will look in photos. 



















thats it 

I looked through railway achieves for photos and help. the shell comes off and the lights work in reverse. gets power from lead unit.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking GREAT Don, Don't be to hard on Marty, You have to keep his strength up so he can keep workin. hehe


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Marty 
Thanks I will send you an emal of line with some other questions 
Matt


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting close! To muddy to do roadbed so I laid track. I'm more then half way around. I'm starting to run more then work, is that bad?


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 05/09/2008 3:30 PM
" I'm starting to run more then work, is that bad?




It's one of the symtoms of advancing Garden Railroad Disease, but I don't think it's fatal.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is good that Don has Marty Crawling around on his hands and knees. It builds corodination and I noticed last Sept Mary was getting a little Flabby. He needs the excirsize.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Have some more done on the Railroad, 










I have all the track laid on the roadbed that is up, needs to stop raining! 










Running more then working, it's back and forth but it fun!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, you figured out how to post photos,,great


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics. looks like you're off to the races. I like your setup.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don really hates to mow, so hes using up as much grass as possible.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate to mow too.....That is why I have a no mess yard........I don't mess with it.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mainline is up and running 










Secound train to run, 











Home made station setting along mainline at Echo Ut.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good, I will look forward to seeing it first hand


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I've been to Echo Utah... Hey, I've been to Echo Utah.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Is that a Echo?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Wow that came out great, do you leave it as is now, or do you back fill around your ladder road bed to hide it? 
Nick


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

You bring the Big boy for a run? 

Nick, 

After I get all the track laid, I'm going to build walls, with about 12" 
space on either side of the tracks, then back fill with dirt. If my back holds out.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Looks really great... nice job. 
Nick...


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Shaping right up there Don. Will you wire it for track power also or just run Battery power?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon, 

Just battery. I gave some serious thought to wiring it for track power.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

DON!!!!!!!!!Thats called back sliding........


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
It was just a thought! You know some people in the club are still track power.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 05/24/2008 2:00 PM
Leon, 
Just battery. I gave some serious thought to wiring it for track power.




Surely, you jest... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

Well, on second thought, it ain't so bad to have a loop or 2 with track power for others to run on.... 



Did I say that? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

PS, Don. It looks fabulous. We'll have to stop by on our way to Marty's this year. We're coming up for Apple Festival weekend so if it works we'd like to stop by late afternoon on the 21st. We'll be in touch before that.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Got tied back into the basement line last night. Boy glad I have that done. Hated taking trains off one track and putting them on the new layout. " border=0>


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Maybe I'll have to stop by Marty's on my way to Don's


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

The door is open most of the time. Stan is stopping by on the 21. If you guy's can make it the same day I'll put you to work!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don 
lets see some photos of how you tied into the storage track???


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
This is coming out of the basement, 








Climbing hill to mainline, 








This is were it ties into the passing siding,


----------

